# Release word, am I doing it correctly?



## gmartinez3 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello, Whenever I train my dog I use both the words ''good'' and ''okay''. I use the word "good" to communicate to the dog that he is doing the command properly and he should keep on doing it. I use the word "okay" to tell the dog that it is okay to either go get the treat (when I am practicing leave it), start eating from his bowl, and when I tell him that it is alright to get out of the crate.
Is this the correct way to use the release word? P.S. I am accepting suggestions!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dogs don't speak English. You can use the word Papaya for a release word and it would be ok 

I avoid using words that I use in conversation, such as Okay. Imagine you have your dog in a down and you are talking to someone. You use the word Okay and your dog is up and running. Yup...that happened!

You could switch out Okay with "get it" or "go!"


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Yup you're doing it correctly. Good for praise and ok for a release. You can use any word for either as your dog is learning the sound and tone of the word(s) along with your body language rather than actually the word itself in human meaning. 

Our trainer taught with the word "free" as a release word. As in you're free to go get it, get up, go run around etc. He used yes and good for praise when things were done correctly.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Dogs don't speak English. You can use the word Papaya for a release word and it would be ok
> 
> I avoid using words that I use in conversation, such as Okay. Imagine you have your dog in a down and you are talking to someone. You use the word Okay and your dog is up and running. Yup...that happened!
> 
> You could switch out Okay with "get it" or "go!"


This.

I do use "good" and "okay" the way you do, but my dog is actually pretty good about discerning when I'm using "okay" conversationally and when I'm releasing her. She will wait for me to look directly at her and give the release command.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I use OK. Not a good choice as I say that a lot. Free has been suggested to me.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Dogs can learn many words as well as context. I'm pretty specific with my verbal depending on the situation - good / yes / nice / perfect..... ok / go / eat / get it / bring it / that's it.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Dogs don't speak English. You can use the word Papaya for a release word and it would be ok
> 
> I avoid using words that I use in conversation, such as Okay. Imagine you have your dog in a down and you are talking to someone. You use the word Okay and your dog is up and running. Yup...that happened!
> 
> You could switch out Okay with "get it" or "go!"


This just happened to me at club on Sunday. I put the dog into a down and said" stay" as I walked away. The head trainer then told me that in IPO you cannot tell the dog to stay. Say sit and she should sit until told otherwise. So I'm standing there holding her tug and I told Jan "OK" and all of a sudden here comes Athena flying to get her tug. I was like "what are you doing get back there" then I was informed that as soon as I said OK she heard me and was gone.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes I use okay or all done or finished. Max will always look at me to give him the green light it has to come from me. Love those intense focus eyes. Today was nail day I had told luna to sit - she is so good by the way I knicked her quick and she did not even budge or seem to feel it. when I was done with her nails I got up and put things. I saw her in the same spot just sitting and realized I did not release her or say all done okay or finished. She is so cute and seems to like this as if a game of Simon says. Or she just wanted more treats its hard to say.


----------

